# script pour reconstruire le bureau OSX



## stiiiiiiive (22 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour...

Voilà, tout est dans le titre. Je sais qu'a priori, la reconstruction du bureau sous OSX n'est pas nécessaire car automatique, mais j'aimerais tout de même savoir si cette opération est faisable par l'intermédiaire d'une commande à mettre dans un script.

Merci beaucoup !...

stiiiiiiive


----------



## gratoune (23 Novembre 2004)

Un logigiel sympa et gratuit fais ça très bien.
ToolsX3 :tu le trouveras facilement sur le site.
http://www.versiontracker.com/macosx/


----------



## stiiiiiiive (23 Novembre 2004)

Oquet, merci bien, je vais jeter un coup de lunette à ça.


----------



## stiiiiiiive (23 Novembre 2004)

Alors j'ai juste vu un screenshot, mais j'aimerais être sûr...

Voici ce que je désire pouvoir faire.

J'aimerais écrire un script qui effectue un cetain nombre d'opérations, et qui, en dernier lieu, reconstruit le bureau.  Et de plus, j'aimerais que ce script se lance automatiquement chaque semaine, par exemple (j'ai vu qu'on pouviat faire ça avec crontab, mais je ne suis absolument pas programmeur... mais pour ça, je me décrouillerai.

Voilà, est-ce bien ce qu'il me faut ?...


----------

